# My New OBS Ford F350



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought this truck from a family friend a few weeks ago. It needs some work here and there. I still don't have the plow working yet, but I'm pretty sure its just the solenoids. Its a '95 F350 7.3L diesel with a 8'6" Diamond plow on it. 105K one owner miles with the typical Ford rust on it. It has been a farm truck since the day it was bought. I'm just using it as a lot truck and farm truck for now. In a few years my goal is to have it frame off restored and have the nicest OBS possible. I have wanted a truck like this since I first saw one in '95, only problem was that I was 7 at the time. Here are the pics:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Last one...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

thats not to bad the rust


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah its not too bad. The worst is on the right side. The left side is just starting. The frame is scaley, but no rot.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice obs. Thats my plan also once i get the money i want to find my 1997 f350 psd in black and have it is another plow truck that's always been my dream truck also got a nuff lights on the headgear lol.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

wolfmobile8;1191203 said:


> also got a nuff lights on the headgear lol.


Hahahaha nope! I've got four 55 watters in the front along with the plow lights, and two in the rear. All sets are on separate switches and relays. I was going to just use them temporarily and then when i get the money upgrade to LED work lights, but these thing light up everything, so I might just keep them as is. It really helps out when i need to see 1/4 in front of me in my fields.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice rig, I have been looking at these trucks thinking about getting one to put up a third rig. Those 55 watters are a life saver sometimes, I have a set on the front of my supperduty and they helped me out big time during the heavy white out snows we got a couple of days ago.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i like your rear bumper the rr corner of the beds got an ouchy :crying: idk about all those plow lights that looks funny but im sure it serves a purpose


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah that ouchy has been there a long time! My buddy got hit when there was 700 miles on the truck. Thats why he upgraded the bumper while he was at it. the old bumper was trashed. The light do look dumb, but they work for what I need. This truck won't be registered, so it'll only bother me on the farm lol. I hate them until I turn them on at night and then I forget all about it hahaha. This was the first truck I ever plowed in so it has some sentimental value as well.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice rig I miss my 97 f350 diesel it was a beast


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck!!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice rig, thats what I started out subing in years ago, Love all the lights on that thing, looks like my x-mas tree


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice Looking truck! What color do you plan to paint it when you restore it? Different or keep it the same?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I might keep it the same color, but probably go with red and then black it out a little.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks great. i love that body style of fords


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice truck! Love the blue on blue and those rims are my favorite style of any truck.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Those rims are my favorite as well. My dream truck is one of them in either the nice green or the metallic blue. 

Good Luck with it!


----------



## bossdude (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice Rig! I had one that year...was a good truck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

highridge;1191834 said:


> those rims are my favorite style of any truck.


Same with me. I have a set of steel wheels that I might put on and get the aluminum rims re-done and then store them away.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I like that truck also .... Hate to ask but .... what does obs stand for?


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

old body style, my favorite body style, i got 3 of them


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ford Guy:
Thank you for the answer. Google didn't have the answer this time.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice looking truck man. if you plan on fixing the rust, remove the inner fender well on the bed. Thats where the wheel well rot comes from.

I wish I had a powerstroke in mine sometimes.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice rig, looks good. If you have any issues or questions I'd be happy to help. Good luck with her


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Old body style !!
Nice truck i love that two tone color sceme thats cool.


----------

